
I abused 2FA to maintain persistence after a password change - chmars
https://medium.com/@lukeberner/how-i-abused-2fa-to-maintain-persistence-after-a-password-change-google-microsoft-instagram-7e3f455b71a1
======
4d66ba06
Fascinating writeup, Google 2FA is the first system covered.

